# Cattleya trianae var. semi-alba flamea ‘Kathleen’



## southernbelle (Mar 26, 2021)

This beauty is blooming again. It ended its last bloom a month ago. I don’t know who Kathleen was, but she sure earns her keep!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2021)

that is awesome!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2021)

Well done. Such a rewarding cultivar. Aren't you glad you got it?

Kathleen is (if my memory is right) the wife of Bill Rogerson, the original owner of this plant.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow that is spectacular! Love it. It maybe one of the best splash trianaes around until Leslie gets breeding with his gene pool!
David


----------



## GuRu (Mar 27, 2021)

Deborah, this is a extraordinary C. trianae, a beauty. Kudos to you and congrats at the same time.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Well done. Such a rewarding cultivar. Aren't you glad you got it?
> 
> Kathleen is (if my memory is right) the wife of Bill Rogerson, the original owner of this plant.


Yes, thrilled!! It was a large plant when I got it last May (6” pot) that I immediately repotted in 7.5” that its climbing out of (and my most expensive plant so far). From Orchids Ltd., Jerry got a division of Bill Rogerson’s original plant, of which this is a division. Glad to know the origin of the name.
I will say, although expensive, very prolific grower (10 growths now) and bloomer so worth it and very rewarding. There are two other sheaths, don’t know if buds will develop. These buds developed as soon as the last flowers dropped. And a new lead!


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 27, 2021)

GuRu said:


> Deborah, this is a extraordinary C. trianae, a beauty. Kudos to you and congrats at the same time.


Thanks, Rudolf!!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 27, 2021)

I’d be very tempted to take a division of this clone next time you repot it and swap it with someone who has an equally lovely plant!
David


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 27, 2021)

monocotman said:


> I’d be very tempted to take a division of this clone next time you repot it and swap it with someone who has an equally lovely plant!
> David


David, you are in Great Britain, so I know you are not able to be interested. However, I do have a friend who is promised a division. And while not the motive, what you give away always multiplies, I believe... and isn't it fun??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2021)

southernbelle said:


> David, you are in Great Britain, so I know you are not able to be interested. However, I do have a friend who is promised a division. And while not the motive, what you give away always multiplies, I believe... and isn't it fun??


Even Canada is banned from this trade lol.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Even Canada is banned from this trade lol.


Yes, I know! Remember when I asked you for a division of this, not thinking it through. But I was motivated and fortunate to find one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2021)

Beautiful trianae.


----------



## terryros (Mar 27, 2021)

Leslie recently showed a trianae coerulea flamea, I showed a trianae ‘Cashen’s’ selfing that became flamea, and now Deb is showing this wonderful semi-alba flamea. I am guessing the genes for flamea in trianae are not simple. I am guessing that it is not easy to preserve the flamea during breeding?


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 27, 2021)

terryros said:


> Leslie recently showed a trianae coerulea flamea, I showed a trianae ‘Cashen’s’ selfing that became flamea, and now Deb is showing this wonderful semi-alba flamea. I am guessing the genes for flamea in trianae are not simple. I am guessing that it is not easy to preserve the flamea during breeding?


But the eternal optimist can always hope!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 28, 2021)

Leslie should be able to tell us more about flammea genes in trianae when he has finished his crossing programme!
I agree,I doubt that it is simple genetics.
Some parents even when they are not flammea, give some flammea offspring. The famous coerulea clone of lueddemanniana, ‘mariauxi’ gives some when crossed to regularly coloured plants.
They are lovely things though, and collected worldwide, I will post some others soon, gaskelliana ‘Maria Victoria’ and mendelli ‘lu’ are both this type.
David


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 28, 2021)

Would love to see photos, please post.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 28, 2021)

Well done Deborah. Also glad you were also able to creat a safe place with all your virus testing for this investment. Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 28, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Well done Deborah. Also glad you were also able to creat a safe place with all your virus testing for this investment. Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


Thanks, Pete!


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 28, 2021)

That is stunning. I love the intensity of the magenta. And vigorous to boot! Great growing! Another one to add to the wish list...


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 28, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> That is stunning. I love the intensity of the magenta. And vigorous to boot! Great growing! Another one to add to the wish list...


Dr. Leslie Ee posted a photo of his plant last spring, in bloom, and I fell in love with it? I searched and found it because he’s in Canada and can’t ship a division here. Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## tomp (Mar 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Outstanding plant and classy photos too. Good job.


----------



## southernbelle (Mar 29, 2021)

tomp said:


> Congratulations! Outstanding plant and classy photos too. Good job.


Thanks!


----------

